# Deck repair?? Trolling Motor holes???



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I am replacing my old Motorguide Saltwater trolling motor with a new Minn Kota Riptide SF.....I will be installing the quick disconnect bracket and I need to know the best way to "fill in" the old mounting holes.

My top deck is white...so i am "assuming" that I will fill the holes with something up to a point and then top it off with something that would come close to matching the white deck in color?????


any advice or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The stuff is called Marine-Tex. 

The product is simply incredible. You can get it at most any Marine/Boating Store and it comes in small packages for smaller repairs. I have seen it used in a larger repair and then drilled and tapped. 

Before you mix the product make sure you have all the chips and dings preped on the rest of the boat because the product cures kinda quick and it is easy to apply so you could fix smaller more cosmetic chips and dings when you fix the trolling motor mount holes. 

Truly Great Product. You'll be proud of your repair. 



Website below. 

http://www.marinetex.com/marinetexepoxyputty.html





/


----------

